# ein kleines Problem mit der DSL leitung



## iBlack22 (29. Juni 2012)

Hi..

ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig?  Ich bin vor ca 4 tagen umgezogen und hab nun mein DSL anschluss das Problem was ich habe ist an meinem Router kommen ca DSL 17.000 an aber am Rechner bekomm ich nur DSL 6000 

Sprich die telekom stellt mir eine DSL 16000 leitung aber in wirklichkeit bekomm ich nur ne DSL 6000 woran kann das liegen ?? Ich hab denn spliter getauscht ich hab inzwischen denn rechner neu aufgesetzt und ich hab sogar denn Router getauscht aber ihrend wie kommen nur 6000 bei mir am rechner an könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen ?? 

Router ist ein Speedport w921v ( neueste FW ) 
Rechner hat Windows 7 HP 64 bit drauf 
Verbunden ist der rechner mit dem router über Lan 

Danke euch schon mal für die Hilfe


----------



## K3n$! (29. Juni 2012)

Steht im Routermenü, dass die Leitung mit 17k synchronisiert ?
Wie hast du das mit den 6k gemessen ?
LAN Kabel überprüft ?


----------



## iBlack22 (29. Juni 2012)

hi also Lan kabel hab ich 4 verschiedene getestet immer das gleiche ergebniss hier mal was bei meiner Fritzbox steht 

DSLAM-Datenrate Max. kBit/s 17696 1184 
  DSLAM-Datenrate Min. kBit/s 6976 640 
  Leitungskapazität kBit/s 17076 1348 
  Aktuelle Datenrate kBit/s 17067 1179     


  Latenz 
fast fast   Trägertausch (Bitswap) 
an aus    Nahtlose Ratenadaption 
aus aus   Impulsstörungsschutz (INP) 
0.0 0.0   Stromsparmodus L2 NA - -       


  Störabstandsmarge dB 6 10   Leitungsdämpfung dB 10 7    Leistungsreduzierung dB 2 0
vielleicht sagt dir das was ich blick da net durch ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier mal ein screen von der fritzbox


----------



## Emerald Flint (29. Juni 2012)

sieht mir stark nach full sync aus gz

also nach den werten ist da alles in ordnung was die FB angeht. die aktuelle datenrate entspricht so ziemlich dem was die DSLAM datenrate maximal hergeben würde.

mache mal einen speedtest auf dslweb.de und stelle da zum testen natürlich 16k leitung ein^^.

ich frage mcih auch wie du an die 6000 kommst, also wo du den wert her hasst oder wie du es gemessen hasst. falls du dich auf die min DSLAM datenrate beziehst die ist bei meiner 16k leitung 64kb und eher uninteressant. ich vermute bneim speedtest kommt ca 14,5k raus wenn nciht noch nen bissel mehr.


----------



## iBlack22 (29. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so test ausgeführt und wie soll es anders sein nur ne 6000er mmhhhhh egal ich nerv mal die telekom ^^ mal schauen was die dazu sagen


----------



## Emerald Flint (30. Juni 2012)

interessant

wenn wir davon ausgehen das die FB das richtig anzeigt der speed der bei dir ankommt allerdings weiter so um die 6k bleibt ist das problem zumidest weiter eingegrenzt. dein upload und die verbindungen als auch der ping sind in ordnung mehr dürfte da kaum gehen.

splitter getauscht 
router / modem getauscht
rechner neu gemacht (sollte zumindest falsche einstellungen ausschließen)
FB DSL Informationen ok

speedtest definitiv zu langsam für das was die FB anzeigt

wie ist die verkabelung von der FB zum PC? die üblichen 2 Meter oder quer durchs haus? Sind die netzwerkstecker in ordnung also nichts oxidiert an den kontakten?

so nun sind unsere Spezialisten gefragt da das prob weiter eingegrenzt wurde. kann es ein firmwareprob sein? so in richtung falsch angezeigter werte. immo verstehe ich das so das t-com ne 16k leitung geschaltet hat und diese auch bis zur FB ankommt und von dort zum pc der fehler liegen könnte.

probiere mal bitte ienen anderen port vom router zum rechner aus und wiederhole den speedtest es reicht wenn du die ergebnisse manuell in den thread packst,
hier mal nur zum vergleich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die t-com zu "nerven" hat mir zwar 2 techniker beschert doch lag mein fehler nciht mehr in deren verantwortungsgebiet, da man sieht das die leitung als auch die syncronisation der FB stimmt vermute ich den fehler immo noch auf deiner seite. (ein paar nciht 100%ig angeklemmte kabel reichen da wie in meinem fall schonmal aus geppart mit einem teildefekten splitter)

bin mir allerdings sicher das sich hier ncoh member mit mehr fachwissen in dieser materie melden werden


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Juni 2012)

@iBlack22
Hast du steam? Wenn ja, lade dort mal was herunter uns schaue wie schnell das geht.
Wenn nicht, dann lade dir einen download-manager wie jdownloader oder orbit-downloader. Damit lädst du dann z.b. hier ein linux-image herunter. Alternativ geht es auch, wenn du via torrent ein großes file (patches o.ä.) ziehst. Wenn es damit immer noch nur 6 mbit sind, sehn wir weiter.


----------



## iBlack22 (30. Juni 2012)

Moin also hab mal a linux runtergeladen und beim download waren immer so zwischen 500 & 700 kb/s sprich es schwankte zw dsl 5000 und dsl 7000 mmmhhhhh ich hab vorsichtshalber alle kabel getauscht ( vom splitter zum router und vom router zum Pc ) und ich bin zum kleichem ergebniss gekommen es komnen ca nur dsl 6000 am pc an ahhhhhhh ich weis echt nicht weiter


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Juni 2012)

Hmmm... Du schreibst im startpost, das du einen speedport w921v als router benutzt, die screenshots stammen aber von einer fritzbox. Welches der beiden geräte benutzt du derzeit und hast du mal mit beiden getestet? (interesse halber, was für eine fritzbox hast du?)
Die geräte zeigen dir auch an, an was für einen port du hängst. (infineon, centillium, broadcom, alcatel...) Könntest du das bitte posten? (also z.b. infineon 118.113 H1 o.ä.)

Edit:
Sammen die screenshots von gleich nach dem starten der box oder hast du sie mal 1 stunde laufen lasen? Wenn nicht, dann bitte anschließen und eben ca. 1 stunde im normalen betrieb (surfen, downloaen oder was du halt so machst) laufen lassen.


----------



## iBlack22 (30. Juni 2012)

Hi also ich hab 1x nen speedport w921v und nen speedport w701v der gefritzt ist (speedbox) alle andere daten kann ich dir nacher sagen wenn ich wieder daheim bin
So hier mal die daten was du verlangst hast ich hoffe es hilft dir weiter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goose80 (30. Juni 2012)

Hi,

meld dich mal bei der Telekom Hotline zwecks ANCP Fehler oder besser direkt im Telekom Forum, hier ist das Problem gut beschrieben und wird dir auch schnell geholfen. 

Re: ANCP Fehler: Nur Minimaldownload bei DSL-RAM - Internet Performance - Forum Service

Mit der Hotline habe ich über eine Woche gekämpft bis der Fehler behoben wurde.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Juni 2012)

iBlack22 schrieb:


> So hier mal die daten was du verlangst hast ich hoffe es hilft dir weiter


 Hmmm..nicht wirklich. Aber köntest du die gefritzte 701 mal ca. 1 h dran lassen und dann nach den crc-fehlern schauen? Ein wert uner 100 würde ich als optimal ansehen. Darüber geht auch und (nur) bei gewitter fallen ein paar tausend/stunde an. (sonst normalerweise nicht)
Auf alle fälle solltest du mal die hotline anrufen und denen dein problem schildern. Dazu kannst du sie darum bitten, doch bitte einen port-reset durch zu führen. (hilft manchmal wunder)


Goose80 schrieb:


> Hi,
> meld dich mal bei der Telekom Hotline zwecks ANCP Fehler oder besser direkt im Telekom Forum, hier ist das Problem gut beschrieben und wird dir auch schnell geholfen.


Dieses ANCP-Problem kam mir auch schon in den sinn, ich bin nur nicht gleich auf den namen gekommen. Allerdings besteht dieses meines wissens nur bei ADSL1-anschlüssen. (und halt nur beim spezial tkom-RAM) Der TE fährt aber auf ADSL2+ (16mbit halt) und dieses kann von haus aus RAM. (ist auf ANCP-RAM nicht angewiesen)
Wäre der TE auf SRA (seamless rate adaption) geschalten, würde ich ja sagen das es daran hängt. Allerdings sagt dessen speedbox bei diesem thema "ist nicht aktiviert" und er ist auch nicht auf einem centllium-port geschalten. (derzeit der einzige port, der störungsfrei SRA könnte)


----------



## Goose80 (30. Juni 2012)

Ram-Anschlüsse laufen über ADSL2+ und soweit ich weiß bietet die Telekom SRA
nur auf IP basierten Anschlüssen an deshalb SRA auch aus.

Ich denke der ANCP Fehler wäre eine Möglichkeit. 

Einfach bei der Hotline auf ANCP Fehler hinweisen und mit viel Glück bekommt man einen kompetenten Ansprechpartner,
ansonsten hartnäckig bleiben oder ins Telekom Forum, ich glaub da gehts auch schneller.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Juni 2012)

Goose80 schrieb:


> Ram-Anschlüsse laufen über ADSL2+


 Da muß ich dich korrigieren.


> Nach der Eingabe der Daten im Portal erfolgt der Hinweis, dass man das Modem in der nächsten Zeit zwecks Online-Prüfung angeschaltet lassen soll, außerdem erfolgt ggf. ein Anruf der Telekom-Endgerätehotline (also abnehmen, trotz 01805...), bei dem nachgefragt wird, ob das Modem ADSL2+-fähig ist; dieses muss _laut Telekom-Liste_ ADSL2+-fähig sein; ein Teledat 302 LAN mit aufgespielter ADSL2+-Firmware wird ggf. nicht ohne weiteres akzeptiert. Bei nicht vorhandenem ADSL2+-Modem wird angeboten, ein entsprechendes Modem von der Telekom zu mieten. *Die Schaltung erfolgt über ADSL1, man möchte lediglich sehr alte, z.T. bzgl. RAM problematische Modems dadurch ausschliessen.*



*Quelle*
Du solltest dir mal den startpost in dieser quelle durchlesen. Da steht alles zum thema Telekom und RAM bei langsameren geschwindigkeiten wie 11 mbit drin.(2000RAM und 6000RAM, ist die geschichte dazu)
Es würde übrigens auch keinen sinn machen zu ADSL2+ noch irgendeinen zusatz oder spezial-technik zu schalten, wo doch ADSL2+ schon von haus aus RAM kann. (das ANCP-ram macht ja nicht mal bei ADSL1 sinn, da man dieses auch ohne ANCP ratenadaptiv betreiben könnte)

Edit:
Hier mal der komplette verlauf. Mein erster link ist nur die hälfte des ganzen themas.


----------



## Goose80 (30. Juni 2012)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Da muß ich dich korrigieren.
> 
> *Quelle*
> Du solltest dir mal den startpost in dieser quelle durchlesen. Da steht alles zum thema Telekom und RAM bei langsameren geschwindigkeiten wie 11 mbit drin.(2000RAM und 6000RAM, ist die geschichte dazu)
> Es würde übrigens auch keinen sinn machen zu ADSL2+ noch irgendeinen zusatz oder spezial-technik zu schalten, wo doch ADSL2+ schon von haus aus RAM kann. (das ANCP-ram macht ja nicht mal bei ADSL1 sinn, da man dieses auch ohne ANCP ratenadaptiv betreiben könnte)


 
Kommt immer drauf an über welches System und Port (ATM oder GBe) man angeschlossen ist. Man wird bei 6000 RAM zumindest bei GBe Anschaltung auf ADSL2+ mit immensen Leitungsreserven umgeschaltet, da ist Fullsync zu 100% gesichert. Beim Texas Instruments bzw. AD (Analog Devices) wird auf jeden Fall auf GBe ADSL2+ umgeschaltet und bei einem Infineon 113.29 bzw. 113.116 bleibt es bei ATM via ADSL.

Wie auch immer, es gibt auch ANCP Fehler bei 16000er Leitungen und seine Down- und Uploadwerte weisen darauf hin. Und danach fragen kostet ja nix.


----------



## iBlack22 (30. Juni 2012)

Also hab vorhin mit einem sehr sehr unfreundlichem telekom-Mitarbeiter gesprochen und er sagte mir da ja bei am router die 16.000er leitung ankommt sind sie nicht mehr dafür zuständig und ich könnte ja so nen servic dazu buchen der kostet 4,95€ im monat dann können die it profis per fernzugriff sich das sach anschauen auf dem pc usw usw ahhhhh wie ich sowas mag  ich versuch es am montag noch mal in der mittagspause dort jemand zuerreichen


----------



## Goose80 (30. Juni 2012)

Ja das ist das Problem hatte ich auch, hat eine weile gedauert bis ich endlich jemanden in der Leitung hatte der in der Lage war mich endlich an einen Techniker zu Verbinden.
Am besten du versuchst es über das Telekom Forum ich glaub da wird dir am ehesten geholfen.


----------



## Emerald Flint (30. Juni 2012)

dann schient die t-com nciht dein provider zu sein wende dich an ihn er wird messen und falls es an der leitung also dem teil liegt auf den du eh keinen zugriff hasst schon dafür sorgen das ein techniker rauskommt.

so wie ich das verstanden habe messen die bis zum router. mich würde mal interessieren ob du zumindest spitzen was den download angeht hasst die mit deiner leitung komform wären sprich ne volle leistung wenn auch nur kurz. klar das sagt dir der speedtest nciht aber der hier schon wenn du nach dem test oben rechts auf mehr details gehst

Internet Performance Test

sende uns mal ein spektrum, wäre ja möglich das dort was stört. sonst kannst nur mal testen nen laptop per kabel an die box zu packen und einen speedtest zu fahren. doch langsam beschleicht mich das gefühl das die angezeigten werte nciht passen bei dem was am rechner rauskommt


----------



## iBlack22 (1. Juli 2012)

Sooo am montag abend gegen 18.30  bekomm ich einen rückruf von einem telekom techniker naja schau ma mal was dabei raus kommt


----------



## iBlack22 (4. Juli 2012)

Sooo heute war ein telkom techniker da und sie da ich hab mein dsl 16.000  es lag an der verteiler station da war wohl ein port kaputt besser gesagt fast alle nach ca 2 std arbeit war die port leiste getauscht und nun rennt mein dsl juhuuuuuu


----------



## Emerald Flint (5. Juli 2012)

DAs freut mich herzlichen Glückwunsch, ist ja auch mal schön wenn es mal nciht am User lag^^


----------

